# adding holes to a burn barrel - how to ?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It depends on the type of barrel you have. If it's a sealed barrel I turn it upside down and cut the bottom out, that way I can use the bung holes for vents. Otherwise a torch, drill or even bullets work well. If you can cover the top of the burn barrel when not in use the inside will stay dry and it will take longer for the barrel to rust out.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For about 40 years it's been like this here at the ranch. A 55 gallon drum with _- both ends cut out_ - with a sharp cold chisel and set on 3 bricks spaced about equi-distant apart. With a little skill and not hitting a finger to add cussin time, cutting takes about 5 - 10 minutes. 
When it's all over the wind blows the ashes away.
A few things I recommend. 1) Never attempt burn anything except wood/paper products and I don't even burn slick paper. Don't like the way it burns. 2) be aware of weather conditions and never burn in winter, when vegetation may be dormant, when there is wind and no dew on the vegetation.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Haha I didn't think of bullets that would be fun . Yes it is a sealed barrel it originally had motor oil in it . Good tip on covering the open top to minimize water getting in . And I do have oxy/acetelyne cutting torch so could go that route also but what's not to like about using firearm as the go to tool ? Next question ........ 357 magnum or 40 cal ?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Be sure local codes do not restrict burning. Even a covered burn barrel around here needs a fire permit.

A hole in the bottom might risk hot ashes falling out and being carried with the wind.

I'm in a small town but they have been pressured by state requirements to effectively eliminate ANY burning. That paper they require one to sign that shifts all responsibility and cost for any related fire pretty much ended the DIY trash elimination.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I do a modification. Take both ends off the barrel, set a Budd wheel (from junk yard) on 3 bricks and set the barrel on the wheel (bevel up). It fits perfectly. The holes in the Budd wheel help keep the wood and paper in the barrel but allow the ashes to fall through.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Cut the top out with whatever you have, Chisel, torch, jigsaw with metal cutting blade, hatchet, grinder, whatever cuts the steel.

Then use a pickaxe to pierce the bottom with the pointed side of the pick, or a wood ax, or the 357, or drill, or torch, or whatever. 

After cutting the top as neatly as possible, get an old tire saw it in half around the treads, and bolt the tire to the lid around the rim. 

Now you have a usable lid to prevent rain, snow and weather from rusting it early, and the lid is darn near windproof, it won't blow away. 

Never thought about the Budd wheel idea, I like it, and will keep it in mind. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After a couple of years of hot incinerator temperatures because of the strong draft, the barrel needs to be turned over, the holes have automatically appeared. 2 more years and I see it's about time for a new barrel. I know of one that was converted to a charcoal grill for big cook outs. About a dozen burgers could be cooked in about 10 minutes and the guy could turn all of then with his folding grate.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Burning Barrels... ugh.. we did that 30 years ago.

Do you have trash pickup? Why not just throw everything together and let them take it to the landfill.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Porsche986S said:


> Next question ........ 357 magnum or 40 cal ?


I use a .22. You don't want the barrel to look like swiss cheese.

I shoot a few holes in the bottom as well for drainage. Don't shoot the bottom with the bottom facing you, shoot the bottom through the open top.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Smolder time mostly depends on the available air. I don't care for any prolonged smoldering. With a good draft and dry limbs, paper etc. it's usually all over in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

HenryMac said:


> Burning Barrels... ugh.. we did that 30 years ago.
> 
> Do you have trash pickup? Why not just throw everything together and let them take it to the landfill.





While trash pick up is available, it's not very convenient for me. My driveway is a little over a quarter mile long and the only place I could set a trash can is in my driveway .... and then after the trash man came I'd have to drag the can back up top. Burning along with recycling is so much easier!



30 yrs ago I had trash pick up but back then I lived on flat land and not in the mountains :wink2:


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes we do have trash pick up but I am not burning trash , my intent is to mainly get rid of scrap lumber from various projects . I have 3 large garbage cans and a wheelbarrow full of cut offs of 2x , plywood and various trim . Because we are required to have our garbage " bagged " it would take quite a while to dispose of that way . I feel more comfortable burning it .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A wood burning stove, in the shop will take care of any scraps, and heat your workspace in winter also. 

May be an option, besides wasting the fuel.

ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a wood stove in my shop and that is where most of my scrap wood goes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> A wood burning stove, in the shop will take care of any scraps, and heat your workspace in winter also.
> 
> May be an option, besides wasting the fuel.
> 
> ED


That's where my wood scraps go and the -_ to be burned_ - stack is a lot larger than my completed stack of projects.:vs_mad:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's where my wood scraps go and the -_ to be burned_ - stack is a lot larger than my completed stack of projects.:vs_mad:


Maybe you are too much of a perfectionist, and reject decent projects 

with " CHARACTER" as flaws.

I do too often myself. :devil3:



ED


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Thought I would post an update . Weather here was good after Christmas so I loaded up the 357 magnum and fired 21 rounds into the can :biggrin2: Gave me 42 decent sized vent holes and was fun so a win/win ! :wink2: So now I have to cut the top off and cut a square in the bottom and weld in some screen/grate material and I can fire her up ........ pun intended :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

21 rounds of 357, Remind me to never make you angry, that much anger built up is not good for you. :devil3:

Glad that you got it relieved before the new year, I hope that you are calmer now.



ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> A hole in the bottom might risk hot ashes falling out and being carried with the wind.
> 
> Bud


With both top and bottom removed and set on bricks the draft is so strong I've never found that to be a problem.:biggrin2:


----------

